

Baidu beats Google in China - jgamman
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_47/b4204060242597.htm?chan=magazine+channel_top+stories

======
1010011010
Not tough when the government periodically shuts down your competitors and
redirects their traffic to your site.

